# Rodeos and State Fair



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

It's late summer here in Texas, and fairs and rodeos are in full swing!

Post your fair and rodeo shots!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Why I don't get on angry animals


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> It's late summer here in Texas, apt fairs and rodeos are in full swing!
> 
> Post your fair and rodeo shots!



That's a very nice shot. I like it. Good action.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Not being from the south, I thought I would check out the rodeo(s). It is actually a fun time. There are a lot of photo ops, so I thought I would share some with everyone. 

These pics are from two rodeos- Denton, TX (made famous because of the filming of "The Rocky Horror Picture Show", and the first set is from Archer City, Texas (made famous from the film filmed on that location, "The Last Picture Show, with Cybil Shepard- the theater still stands today, and nothing has much changed there).

Not all the pics are great ( my bad), but there is a world of interesting things going on there, and if you are looking for something new to photograph, you may want to check it out.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Snacking junior cowboy


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Beer drinkin' Texas style.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

The beautiful Junior Rodeo Queen of Archer County. Horse decked out to match- note tail bling. I don't think it shows up at this resolution, but the horse had red white and blue stars on it too- quite a lot of Texas pride.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Junior cowboy, and mom. Starting young.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

The end of the ride is near for this cowboy.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

The look on this cowboy's face leads me to believe that he has tasted Texas red dirt before. This night, he was served up another course.  Horse 1, cowboy 0.

It was a great night, and I learned a lot from this venue. At only about $10 or $15 per ticket, hard to beat. I would have shown some "Mutton Bustin" (which is where kids ride on sheep as long as they can- quite a hoot), but the lighting was sub-optimal and most of the pics were noisy.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 20, 2013)

The copyright is too intrusive, especially on the second pic is just really ruins the whole picture. Apart from that, the pics are nice.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> The end of the ride is near for this cowboy.



We can always trust 70-200 f2.8 IS II 

Nice shots


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback. You are absolutely right. I didn't notice it until I posted, and I already modified it. I obviously am no pro, but I put the mark on because in my professional life, a jerk tried to steal my pics and use them for his unauthorized purposes that were bad for me. Anyway, I'll re-post with less intrusive mark.

sek



tpatana said:


> The copyright is too intrusive, especially on the second pic is just really ruins the whole picture. Apart from that, the pics are nice.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 20, 2013)

Speaking of the 70-200, this time with a 2X III:

Jim


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

It is a great workhorse to be sure.

sek



Dylan777 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > The end of the ride is near for this cowboy.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

re-post smaller wm. Big difference


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

re-post 2


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Re-post 3


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Re-post 4


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Posts of final rodeo shots.

first- Hasta la vista- cowboy wrapping it up for the day. No prize money for him today.
second- Girl proudly showing her prize winning heifer to judge


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

Cowgirl Color Guard
Cowboy prayer before events start


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 20, 2013)

How not to land.

Anyway, there were a lot of different and challenging venues to shoot all in one place- rapid sports, outdoor photography, indoor photography in barns, portraits, event photography, animal photography, flash, natural light. I didn't take artsy photos of the carnival, but that would also be great to do especially in the evening. 

It was a fun project, and harder to get good shots than I thought. I plan to go back this weekend and see if I can improve. I posted the pics to let everyone know that if you have time and are looking for something new and interesting, you may want to consider a fair and or rodeo. Eeeeeha.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 21, 2013)

Great shot Jim!

It looks like the iq really didn't suffer from the tc. How was focusing etc? This may be a solution to loss of reach with a full frame vs. crop camera.

sek



Jim Saunders said:


> Speaking of the 70-200, this time with a 2X III:
> 
> Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Great shot Jim!
> 
> It looks like the iq really didn't suffer from the tc. How was focusing etc? This may be a solution to loss of reach with a full frame vs. crop camera.
> 
> sek



Thanks! The focusing slows down somewhat because it has to cover more depth, but it is still fast enough that the 5D2 I used is probably the limiting factor. The only real functional issue I noticed is the need for a tripod shoe which sticks back towards the body an inch or so to balance it on a tripod.

Jim


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 21, 2013)

This may be my next toy!

Do you have the 1.4X III to compare it to?

sek


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> This may be my next toy!
> 
> Do you have the 1.4X III to compare it to?
> 
> sek



I don't, but I gather for the 1.4X extenders the difference between the II and III isn't as big as for the 2X parts. It would be an interesting comparison!

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2013)

So this happened today, under miserably unpredictable light which was barely possible with a 1Dx and a 70-200 f/2.8L; I'd have given my foot - well, someone's foot - for a 135 f/2. 

Jim


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 13, 2013)

Really nice shot, difficult conditions!

sek



Jim Saunders said:


> So this happened today, under miserably unpredictable light which was barely possible with a 1Dx and a 70-200 f/2.8L; I'd have given my foot - well, someone's foot - for a 135 f/2.
> 
> Jim


----------

